# Which Composer most clearly shows your technical errors?



## CarlHaydn284

Since many compositions (especially romantic era works) can be fumbled through and still sound acceptable, I would like your opinions on a composer who puts those “fumblings” and technical errors at center stage.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

In my experience, Bach or Mozart. In somewhat different ways, they each leave the performer nowhere to hide.


----------



## CarlHaydn284

Animal the Drummer said:


> In my experience, Bach or Mozart. In somewhat different ways, they each leave the performer nowhere to hide.


I also think those are the hardest to play correctly.
Do you have any composers who make it hard to sound bad?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I'm not sure they're the hardest to play correctly, but they're the ones who make it hardest to hide mistakes!

In answer to your question: no, bad playing is bad playing and I don't think there's any music which can really disguise that.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Animal the Drummer said:


> In my experience, Bach or Mozart. In somewhat different ways, they each leave the performer nowhere to hide.


Yup. Me too. Mozart exposes my weakness at producing a light, balanced touch and Bach my weakness for seamlessly connecting intricate phrases without pedaling, not to mention playing counterpoint.


----------



## CarlHaydn284

Yes I meant, hiding technical errors.


----------



## chu42

Most: Brahms, Schumann, Mozart

Least: Mendelssohn, Liszt, Grieg


----------



## consuono

CarlHaydn284 said:


> Yes I meant, hiding technical errors.


In my opinion the answer is pretty much the same. If I were a professional pianist, playing Bach and Mozart (and Haydn) would terrify me more than any others.


----------

